# [Vista] TBIA-Meldung nervt!!



## mzi92gro (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo leute also ich habn Problem hab eben grad mein Laptop hochgefahen (Vista 32bit) und bekomme eine Meldung TBIA: kErrorshel_ NotifyIcon NIM_ADD und nach 10min. kam es nochmal
was ist es und wie bekomm ich es wegVielen dank schonmal


----------



## Nico Graichen (5. Juli 2009)

Hi

Welche Anwendung liefert denn die Meldung? Gibt es Einträge im Eventlog?


----------



## mzi92gro (6. Juli 2009)

hey 
Wie welche anwendungUnd was ist Eventlog?also da kommt einfach diese Meldung und oben steht TBIA und unten der rest.Bitte bisschen ausführlicher reden da ich nicht so ein Profi bin^^ Vielen dank


----------



## Nico Graichen (6. Juli 2009)

Mit dem ausführlicher geb ich mal zurück. Du musst schon mithelfen.
Welche Anwendung:
Die Frage sollst du ja beantworten. Wie mir scheint kommt die Meldung nicht von Vista sondern von einer Anwendung, die du installiert hast.

EventLog:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ereignisprotokoll
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa382610(VS.85).aspx
Zu finden unter Start --> Verwaltung --> Ereignisanzeige
Alternativ im Startmenü im Suchfeld Ereignisanzeige eintippen


----------



## mzi92gro (7. Juli 2009)

Ja ich würde ja mithelfen, nur das mit ausführlicher mein ich du sollst mir halt sagen was ich machen soll oder wo ich gucken soll.Weil ich weiss nich überhaupt wo ich nach was gucken soll?


----------



## Nico Graichen (7. Juli 2009)

Hi

Sorry
Du sollte im EventLog schauen, ob da auch ein Eintrag im Anwendungsprotokoll erzeugt wurde (Meldung, von wem, ....)
Also Rechner neustarten und anschließend im EventLog nachschauen.

2. Möglichkeit
In der Systemkonfiguration (Ausführen --> msconfig) alle Anwendungen vom Systemstart entfernen (Haken entfernen), die nicht zum Betriebssystem gehören. Wenn die Meldung dann nicht mehr erscheint, nach und nach die Haken wieder setzen (nach jedem ein Neustart) und schauen wann die Meldung kommt. So kannst du auch in Erfahrung bringen, wer der Übertäter ist.


----------

